# Do you still have your appendix??



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ohhhh, how terrible! What a way to spend Christmas. Glad Matt is ok now though. Prayers for an uneventful recovery

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you  I think I spelled apendix wrong.. Oops..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, and it better stay that way considering my fear of medical procedure. I'm not sure I'd go to the hopsital if it was infected.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That truly is a very quick release. Watch him closely. I know many that have had the surgery. They tell me, it ain't pretty!

I've had 5 operations (2 c-sections) and I still HAVE my appendix. I remember when my nephew had his removed, all for nothing. He was having a Hereditary Angio Edema attack after leaning over the side of a pool wall.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Misery loves company right! Sorry you had such a stinky christmas eve. I don't think emergency rooms are any more fun than house fires. I am glad he is ok now. I hope your christmas day turned out better for you both.

And yes, I still have mine, I think my hubby had his taken out though.

How is he know? Any pain?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

*What a way to spend Christmas. Hope he feels better.* Just don't say anything too funny for a while cause it hurts to laugh for a few days. Hubby had his out when he was 30 and I had mine out when I was 30 (he's 3 years older than me) so that was kinda weird. I think I downed a whole bottle of Pepto before I couldn't take it anymore and went to the hospital. It' funny, mine didn't hurt on the right saide like everyone says. I didn't feel it in the balls either....lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I still have mine but my niece was feeling really sick and having pain. They took her to the ER and it was her appendix. It was removed and the next morning she was released. Hers was done by laser or something like that and she had two small incisions. That evening she was up walking around and being her 10 yr princess self. Everyone waiting on her and spoiling her rotten. Including me.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to hear that all went well!! 

My son had appendicitis and the first hospital ER misdiagnosed him. Sent him home. Then it burst and fortunately the second hospital he went to that night fixed him up. (Then the internal stitches ruptured......but that's another story). He was in the hospital for 5 days the first time, and 3 days for the repair.

So.....tell your hubby to definitely take it easy!!!

Good boy Murphy!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Mom had had hernia surgery and was in hospital about 5 days and I brought her to my house so she wouldn't have to go to empty house. She felt fine tho. Hubby came in that afternoon with almost a bushel of peaches and Mom and I put up peach jam. I woke the next morning sick and spent mos of the day throwing up,. About all i kept down was gatorade. Then my right side got to hurting and i figured it was from all the throwing up--strange Mom ended up taking care of me instead of me taking care of her! Jerry was working locally at that time for a few weeks and was home very night. After supper he took my Mom home. About midnight i could hardly walk, so he ended up taking me to the ER and before I knew it was heaed to surgery.

Anwayone ever seen one of the movies (I have seebn a couple) werhe a killer is after someone in a hospital and you dont' see another woul as she is running for her life? Well, we left ER, went down some long hallways, on elevator, down more long halls and i didn't see another soul til we hit the operating room!

Well, next mornign I wake up about 9:00. Doctor comes in and tells me my appendix was badly scared from repeated attacks of appendicitis in past. He also said the reason the incision was so long was because they had trouble getting to my appendix, which were tucked up behind my colon. Anyway, long story short, for several years i had had trouble with my right side and had to been to 3 different doctors about it. I had gone thru that barium enam/x-ray (UGH), dye in my vients, etc and each time told they couldn't find anaything wrong. The do that removed my appendix said my appendix would not have shown up on x-rays and he couldn't beleive those other doctors had just passed it off as nothing. I was in hospital 5 days and then 2 weeks later we went on vacation. and my right side has not bother in the 20 years since i had my appendix out. Oh, by the way, hubnby had his out THREE YEARS BEFORE. That is another starnge one isn't it==two of us here had it the same way.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts. He said this morning he was sore. He is getting sick of laying around already, but if he gets up he realizes that he probably needs to lay back down. I made him some vegies and dip last night and he said that just eating that wore him out. It takes a few days to start to feel better though, he knows that. 

Murphy is still being really good and not bothering him. Kitty on the other hand wants to snuggle with him really bad, but keeps getting the boot. Poor thing :-(

Any who, thank you again! I'll keep you posted on things


----------

